# Giant african land snail health problem



## nataschag (Apr 15, 2010)

I have what seems to be a healthy and active Giant African Snail but it's just developed a white cyst-looking thing on the side of its head just behind it's right eye. Sometimes it protrudes quite scarily but it can also disappear into the snails body depending how it's moving around. Does anyone know what this is? Is it normal? Or where on the net I could find answers?


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Dont worry about it, its completely normal, its the snails 'love dart' :2thumb:

:lol2:


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

expect eggs soon


----------



## nataschag (Apr 15, 2010)

Wa-hey! fantastic! Thanks for that I was getting worried! Don't I need 2 snails for eggs?


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Its not a love dart, its the snails genitals and doesn't necessarily mean eggs are due, however if you have several snails together its likely you will get eggs anyway as GALS can lay up to 300 eggs fortnightly.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

nataschag said:


> Don't I need 2 snails for eggs?


You don't, however snails that reproduce Asexually and even produce fertile eggs may mean that any resulting young are stunted and weaker than eggs produced via fertilization.

Also if you bought your snail as an adult, its possible it may have mated before it came to you, snails can store sperm for up to and maybe even over a year before producing a fertile clutch of eggs.


----------



## nataschag (Apr 15, 2010)

*Snail*

Thanks for all the info! It was with other snails before I got it so I'll just have to wait and see what happens! :whistling2:


----------



## Chell90 (Jul 18, 2018)

Can someone please help me with identifying what's wrong with my giant african land snail


----------



## Chell90 (Jul 18, 2018)

Help please what's wrong with it


----------

